# Kliche Mini and Circulator



## soothsayer86 (May 29, 2020)

A couple recent builds for friends. I really like the look of the LED 3pdt on the black enclosure of the Circulator. These are my 8th and 9th builds overall (pretty sure).


----------



## Barry (May 30, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 31, 2020)

Very nice!  Those light-up stomp switches are way cool.


----------



## cooder (May 31, 2020)

Great stuff! I have a circulator on my list as well (with tons of others...) , how do you like the soundz out of it and is there any mods to consider (Chuck...?)  )?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 31, 2020)

I have a Circulator in my queue.  The only mods I'm considering are adding the Throb LED and maybe changing the LFO caps to get a different speed range.  Gonna breadboard the LFO first and then decide.


----------



## cooder (May 31, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I have a Circulator in my queue.  The only mods I'm considering are adding the Throb LED and maybe changing the LFO caps to get a different speed range.  Gonna breadboard the LFO first and then decide.


I'll be all ears to your findings.... !


----------



## soothsayer86 (Jun 6, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Very nice!  Those light-up stomp switches are way cool.


Thanks! Yeah they are super cool! I really like the style it brings to the pedal.


----------



## soothsayer86 (Jun 6, 2020)

cooder said:


> Great stuff! I have a circulator on my list as well (with tons of others...) , how do you like the soundz out of it and is there any mods to consider (Chuck...?)  )?


I think it sounds great. However, I only tested it with my bass. I built it for my friend who plays guitar and he loves it, he said it is super versatile and there are a bunch of "sweet spots".


----------

